# My betta loves peas!



## BettaVibe (Apr 23, 2013)

I did some research and went online to see if bettas could eat things like veggies, I read multiple things and all said that you can give a betta green peas as long as they are shelled and you only give them the middle and only give about once a week. Benefits...? that it aids in the digestion of their food and can keep them from getting bloated. Anyone else heard of this or fed their betta peas? I use this on my goldfish too and they also LOVE IT!


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

They also like to eat Zucchini if you ask... I don't remember the user name...

I bet he would love tank nibblers, algae wafers inc. All my fish do...


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Be super careful feeding them veggies and algae wafers and stuff. Bettas will eat anything but it's not necessarily good for them to eat everything. They're technically carnivorous fish- more specifically, they're insectivores. Meaning they derive the most helpful nutrients from insects and meaty fish foods (not meat like people eat or cat food or anything like that though)

My Ludendorff almost killed himself by gorging on an algae wafer and other members have had similar scares. They won't often nibble on other veggies like cucumber but to satisfy their curiosity it may look like they're eating it, they will more peck at it than anything else. 

Peas are used occasionally in times of serious bloat. Not intended for weekly feedings as their metabolism is better suited to digest small amounts of insects like frozen bloodworms, daphnia and brine shrimp. 

In fact, I won't be surprised if more members jump on here and say don't feed peas at all, ever. Period.


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

Plus one to the user above! ^ I typed this before I saw your post, sorry!
I've heard that peas, if used, are only to be administered when your betta is seriously bloated and needs something that can clear his system out. I've been told that we can't use just any type of pea, since the ones we eat out of cans have been exposed to salt and other things that would sicken and kill our fishy friends. Besides that, peas are not recommended as a snack or daily food source, since bettas are carnivores, and vegetation isn't healthy for them to consume regularly. A supermod would definitely know more on the subject, so it would be wise to consult one of them.


----------



## BettaVibe (Apr 23, 2013)

*peas*

I definitely dont use them all the time because I did read too much can be bad, thank you for all your inputs


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Thanks very much for your comment quietlythundering. There are many members both regular and mods who are very knowledgeable . All of us mods are just members who keep and eye on the forum, kinda like a neighborhood watch of sorts. We are always here to contact if there is a problem or can be of any help. I wish I had all the answers but I do know its not a good idea to feed your Betta peas.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Peas have the potential to save lives actually. I've gotten a constipated betta to poop using peas. Definatly *should not be a regular part of their diet *, they are not natural for them. Bettas do ingest a certain amount of vegetable matter though, whether it is in the guts of the insects they consume or just them picking away. Oldfishlady (pretty much an expert on this stuff) and I had a conversation on this. Basically, we concluded that feeding them veggies on a regular basis isn't good but they naturally eat more plant matter then we think- sorry if I confused anyone lol.


----------



## Tigersoul101 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah, I was told don't ever feed your betta peas or other vegetables. Before I joined here, I remember reading that eating peas could cause your betta to bloat. I'm not sure if that's true or anything, I might have misread it.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Those bettas who consume plant matter would be limited to those bettas who are fed whole foods like frozen worms or live worms/flies. There are still more people who feed exclusively pellets or flakes- in those cases peas might help move matter along in the belly.


----------

